# Mr John



## Johnny T (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello all.

I'm thinking of setting up a mobile coffee business with a Piaggio (London Borough Based).

Any advice on what kind of Licence would give me the ability to move around and park up on any street to trade ?

I saw a few council based Street Licence forms and they require specific locations. I want the freedom to move around and not be tied to a location or 2.

Thanks in advance for any guidance


----------

